# A Year on from time of order still NO TEGU



## Irish-SiMurphy (Jun 20, 2012)

As some of you may remember the thread i started in the autumn of last year i had been having difficulties with getting my Tegu from Varnyard.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9769#axzz1yL9AcvxP

Well i am now a full YEAR on from the time of order( 13th June 2011) and payment of the amount of $1350 for one extreme giant tegu and necessary shipping papers to Ireland.

I have asked Mr. Hill to return at least the $350 for the animal which i never received and have not gotten any reply.

I understand that most on there have dealt with this guy and are very happy with there reptiles and the service he provides( which were along with Mr.Hills assurances what lead me to order) but this has no become the worst service i have ever encountered. 

MR HILL i am asking you publicly (as you will not respond my emails) to return my $350 dollars you have provided me with no goods or service.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jun 20, 2012)

He responded to a thread yesterday, I'd like to see him respond to this one. Good luck.


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Jun 20, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> He responded to a thread yesterday, I'd like to see him respond to this one. Good luck.




As would I. Thank you


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Jun 20, 2012)

I have just been informed that the CITES Application costs $100 dollars along with $201 for an Inspection fee.

So in essence i am owed $1049 which Mr. Hill has had for over one year.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Classic case of Bobby screwing people out of money, yet again. No surprises there. Bobby, care to back up your outstanding customer service? Or those oh so loyal Bobby fans from the other thread? How do you explain a year of waiting without a refund or any effort to correct his issue.


----------



## got10 (Jun 20, 2012)

wow . now i am reconsidering a future purchase from him .


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 20, 2012)

lol i guess us "Bobby fans" are the bad guys too. i never claim to know whats going on with him, but i do believe it should be addressed, as all problems should be! if you absolutely cannot get a hold of him anywhere, maybe you could try asking some of the people who were in the same situation last year with the whole "incident", there are some posts talking about being refunded or having the deposit carry over, maybe you could ask how they did it? i do hope you get it sorted out, thats a lot of money to be floating in the wind.


----------



## Diablo (Jun 20, 2012)

I made the other thread only to ask about peoples experience with him because I was worried about this exact same thing happening to me but only on a smaller scale. I'm new to tegus and I have no idea what happened last year, but what I do know is that a lot of people have done good business from him and I'm not really sure why on earth he wouldn't refund you the money. It kind of makes me worried about my own order but I'm just gonna hope for the best. If he makes a lot of money from these tegus he should be able to hire someone to handle all his emails for him so he doesn't have to honestly. I don't wanna fire shots at someone when you don't know for sure the entire situation and both sides, but I really do hope he gives you your money back and everything works out in the long run.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah guys you should start a club of people who have been screwed over so that you can help each other fix your problems. Much easier than the seller fixing his problems.


----------



## ragnew (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in hearing Bobby's side of the story as well. Especially since it has been over a year since this entire thing began. As for us "Loyal Bobby Fans" I can honestly say I've never had any type of an issue with Bobby be it before or after my purchase. So I won't go about labeling him a bad guy myself.

BTW TegusRawsome80 do you have list of all these other people that had been screwed over by Bobby? I'm just curious because it seems like it's a select few on this website that seem to be the ones that are grinding the Bobby axe. I remember people having some issues with Bobby's B&W's last year but Bobby made a post stating just how much he'd refunded where all that stuff was concerned.

But as for your transaction with Bobby TC, I truly hope something is set up to resolve the situation at hand. Over a grand is way too much money to have in limbo right now.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 21, 2012)

Just for the record, if you look at my posts from this year and last, I never labeled Bobby. I did comment on what I read about his communication and questioned what sounded like communication issues.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 21, 2012)

as i understand it, it was chaos last year. i am not making excuses for bobby, i have no idea how either side of things went down, i also think that those who didn't get their money back talk to the people who did get theirs back or the people who had their deposit carry over, i know some people have posted on these drums about it. i do hope everyone gets what they need, it is unfortunate that people have had a problem with someone i find to be very knowledgable and helpful


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 23, 2012)

AGHHHH!!!! This is just plain SCARY for me. I put a deposit down for a reg b&w for this 2012 (basically any time now) and am so scared that I won't get my tegu from hearing all these horrible things! I emailed him today asking about when they should be ready and about the other half of my deposit....I'm going to be beyond angry and upset if he screws me over like he apparently has to a lot of people. (which I didn't find out until after my deposit) I'm not rich, I can't just throw hundreds of money out the door to some guy who is more or less stealing people's money as it seems....I really would like to see what he has to say to the person who posted this as well.....And to the person who posted this, I really hope this gets resolved and you get your money back. I can only imagine how extremely upset you must be.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

i wouldn't stress over it, for every bad story there seems to be a billion good ones, which is why i went with him. no use worrying over something that you can't change right now. if he were to actually fail to provide whatever, then id worry. but I've spent my fair share pacing the room over things that i just have to wait and see for, and its definitely not sustainable, trust me!
I've seen people talking about getting notifications about all the hatchings going on (and i have gotten that lovely email as well for my extreme) and we all seem to be flitting about in excitement, I'm sure your baby is coming! and id love to hear about him when he does!


----------



## the_cw (Jun 23, 2012)

Let's all take a deep breath and wait for this year to be over. As (the now late) Rodney King said, "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jun 23, 2012)

Your dealing with the u.s government. You really think they are in a hurry to process your permit? Lol! Assholes hardly care about what we want. Some guy from Ireland wants a lizard.


Ofcourse, that's just what I think about them. Screw the u.s. government.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 23, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> i wouldn't stress over it, for every bad story there seems to be a billion good ones, which is why i went with him. no use worrying over something that you can't change right now. if he were to actually fail to provide whatever, then id worry. but I've spent my fair share pacing the room over things that i just have to wait and see for, and its definitely not sustainable, trust me!
> I've seen people talking about getting notifications about all the hatchings going on (and i have gotten that lovely email as well for my extreme) and we all seem to be flitting about in excitement, I'm sure your baby is coming! and id love to hear about him when he does!



This. Dont stress We are all going to be happy tegu owners soon.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

a familiar sounding post!


----------



## Diablo (Jun 23, 2012)

I must admit after all this I am a little worried that I haven't got the email about my egg hatching. I'm trying to be patient but if july rolls around and still no word I am going to being freaking out. He had told me he only had a few spots left on the 2012s when I put mine down so I'm assuming im just far down the list and mine will hatch sometime this week hopefully


----------



## casey15 (Jun 24, 2012)

wow, I'd heard nothing but good about them, but after a YEAR, I don't think I'd purchase from them in the future, hope you get your money back. Sorry about the Tegu trouble!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 24, 2012)

Really guys? Come on, we are talking about an overseas shippment, it is not instant pudding, tegus are Cites II, and you cannot ship without a Cites permit. Simon did not want to wait, and I cannot control the USFW. This is not the first time I had a long wait, I waited 14 months last year on one of the permits. 

This crap being posted here is really getting old. There is just way too much trolling. If you want the stats on your tegu, why don't you try contacting me? And not going by crap posted here.

That said, is there anyone that made a deposit on an Extreme that did not hear from me about them hatching? As for the BnWs, they will be hatching around the end of this month, I do have some that are hatching around the 20th, but these will be going to those that rolled their deposit over from last season. 

I cannot go by user names here and figure out who you are, if you have any questions or concerns, why not contact me? As for Heather, please emil me and let me know what name the tegu was reserved under.

As for Simon, he got a refund for what he deserves, he breached the contract and changed his mind. I will tell you this, the Extreme he was going to get is one awesome Extreme, I think he will be just fine staying here with me.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 24, 2012)

VARNYARD said:


> That said, is there anyone that made a deposit on an Extreme that did not hear from me about them hatching? As for the BnWs, they will be hatching around the end of this month, I do have some that are hatching around the 20th, but these will be going to those that rolled their deposit over from last season.



I put down a 2012 deposit for one of your luvly extremes back in August, and haven't gotten an email yet. I'll shoot you a message this afternoon. Your babies are beautiful bobby- I can't wait!


----------



## wford84 (Jun 24, 2012)

Everybody gives him too much crap from what I have seen. I am sure he is a busy guy and if he hired someone else to take his calls and emails he would have to charge more. I haven't heard anyone complain on his quality, just of poor communication. I called him a month ago and he picked up and told me all he had left is giants which I couldn't afford. I have dealt with shipping overseas and it is a pain to say the least, and I'm sure with animals its worse. On the internet it seems bad experiences spread like wildfire across forums and someone who has many happy customers can still get a bad name from a few negative experiences. I think he still has a good name, but when he has to wait for animals to hatch and has anxious customers with animals reserved coming on forums concerned they won't get their tegu because of reading a few bad stories it really becomes a vicious cycle. I have never bought directly from bobby but there are far more good experiences with him than bad.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 24, 2012)

my sentiments exactly ford! and bobby, shot you an email, and that is one beautifullllll tegu.


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jun 24, 2012)

I put 2 deposits down. For a High contrast red, and Giant. No update email from you. But just shot you an email, and a question. Can't wait to hear back from you.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 24, 2012)

i hope mine turns out like that tegu! >.>


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Jun 24, 2012)

hahaha way to go bobby. thats one sick tegu... hahaha i would keep that one to hahaha


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jun 25, 2012)

VARNYARD said:


> Really guys? Come on, we are talking about an overseas shippment, it is not instant pudding, tegus are Cites II, and you cannot ship without a Cites permit. Simon did not want to wait, and I cannot control the USFW. This is not the first time I had a long wait, I waited 14 months last year on one of the permits.
> 
> This crap being posted here is really getting old. There is just way too much trolling. If you want the stats on your tegu, why don't you try contacting me? And not going by crap posted here.
> 
> ...


 He's gorgeous! Much brighter and whiter than Dexter is. Sooooooo jelous.


----------



## Bntegus (Jun 25, 2012)

I deal with cites every month i just sent some tegus to england and i got papers in 2 weeks and i get papers back in 1 week in canada so you really are full of it your just dont care because you have all these people paying you deposits for eggs not lizards. Im not trying to start **** buy a tegu not a egg people.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2012)

Bntegus that's interesting because I know a few breeders who have dealt with site papers who say it takes over 30 days just to get the process going, most cases much much longer, @Bobby you need to send that boy to Chicago asap lol storm needs another buddy


----------



## Bntegus (Jun 25, 2012)

reptastic said:


> Bntegus that's interesting because I know a few breeders who have dealt with site papers who say it takes over 30 days just to get the process going, most cases much much longer, @Bobby you need to send that boy to Chicago asap lol storm needs another buddy


 if you just aply for your papers it will take 6 months you have to call and push them they are a goverment employe lol. There is one problem most of the people on here just believe what bobby tells them and they have never shipped anything over seas its a job you dont just go to ups and say here shipp this but if you cant do your job find a new. Im not saying bobby is a bad guy he just needs to sell tegus not eggs and poeple need to stop paying for eggs it make the breeder look bad when this stuff happens.


----------

